# Fiber analyzer (OTDR - POWER METER - LIGHT SOURCE



## يوسف النقيب (24 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اولا تحياتي لجميع مشرفي واعضاء وزائري هذا المنتدى الرائع
اود ان اقدم لكم بعض المعلومات التي تعلمتها من مشاركتي في مشروع (فحص وصيانة منظومة الكيبل الضوئي التابعه لوزارة الاتصالات في بلدي)
ساوضح الخطوات التي اتبعتها عند بدئي بهذا المشروع علما ان شركتي قد انتخبتني لادارة هذا المشروع ولم تكن لي اي خبره تذكر في هذا المجالولذا ساوضح بالنقاط ماعانني الله عليه حتى تمكنت من اداره المشروع والنجاح فيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

1- منظومة الكيبل الضوئي تتالف من كيبلات ذات اطوال مختلفه ووصلات (saplices) ومنظومة البداله التي يصل اليها الكيبل (dwdm) 
2-اجهزة قياس جودة الكيبل الضوئي (OTDR-POWER METER- LIGHT SOURCE).
3- جهاز OTDR
يربط في الفايبر ويرسل اشاره ويحلل من الاشاره المنعكسه كل المشاكل في شاشه تبين نوع المشكله ومكانها بالضبط لاحظ الصوره:

4- تنظيم ال otdr كالتالي طبعا يجب ان يكون لديك جهاز لكي تتمكن من فهم الخطوات التي ساذكرها:
- اختيار السيستم m.m or s.m طبعا تختار السنكل مود للمسافات الطويله
- تنظيم الوقت والزمن date and time setting
- ندخل على setup
- نعمل التالي 
- mode : expert for long distanse
laser : 1550 or 1330 this for single mode
aqquision : manual
puls : 100 - 10 نغيرها ونلاحظ القراءه في كل مره الى ان نحصل على قراءه واضحة البدايه والنهايه وسابين لاحقا كيفية تحليل القراءات
resulution يتناسب طرديا مع الربش حيث كلما زاد الربش يعني البيك كلما نرفع ال الريزوليوشن
acg : 5=100km 3=60km
start

ننتظر ونلاحظ القراءات وسارفق ملف يوضح انواع القراءات التي ستظهر لك على شاشة الجهاز :
مشاهدة المرفق File0001.PDFمشاهدة المرفق 1_004.pdf

وساوضح لاحقا كيفية اختيار الجهاز المناسب لكل مشروع حيت انه لكل كيبل ومنظومه لها جهازها الخاص
مع التقدير


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكور وننتظر منك توضيح آلية إختيار الجهاز


----------



## ليث جواد (25 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abdelwahab Sem (25 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً
نرجو توضيح -عمل الجهاز اكثر 
-كيفية تحليل القراءة
-كيفية اختيار الجهاز المناسب


----------



## ادريس حمي (7 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم منتظرين باقي التوضيح


----------

